# Newts/Frogs/Frogspawn Wanted



## Nicwat (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm new to the forum and came across it while searching for a way to get hold of some newts. 
I've had a nature pond set up for a while now with all of the usual logs, reeds, rocks, beaches etc. but have yet to have any wildlife. There was a toad for a while but that disappeared. I think that is it likely to be due to the fact that my house is in a small new estate that is being built on. 
I've been doing my best to attract wildlife with bee/butterfly/bird boxes, bushes and trees, bird feeders etc but it's a little slow to set up at the moment. 
I was wondering if there was anyone in the area around Reading or Basingstoke (I live between them) that has an abundance of smooth newts, frogs or frogspawn that I can pinch some from a I'd like to introduce some. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Nicwat said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and came across it while searching for a way to get hold of some newts.
> I've had a nature pond set up for a while now with all of the usual logs, reeds, rocks, beaches etc. but have yet to have any wildlife. There was a toad for a while but that disappeared. I think that is it likely to be due to the fact that my house is in a small new estate that is being built on.
> ...


I have as much frog tadpoles you want, from Portsmouth.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

My partners parents pond is FILLED with newts, thing is they did not bring them in, they just appeared one day and are thriving. There are two types; some with a kind of wavy crest down their spines and some who are totally smooth but with red stomachs.
They are based in Northamptonshire if you are interested.
-
 Elina


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Elina said:


> My partners parents pond is FILLED with newts, thing is they did not bring them in, they just appeared one day and are thriving. There are two types; some with a kind of wavy crest down their spines and some who are totally smooth but with red stomachs.
> They are based in Northamptonshire if you are interested.
> -
> Elina


one of them species am sure the crested can not be moved as they are protected


----------



## Nicwat (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey,
thanks for the offers so far. I'm hoping for somewhere a little more local but Portsmouth may be a possibility. 
I'd love to get some newts but Northamptonshire is a little far and as they said, it sounds like you have both great crested and Common (smooth) newts and the great crested can't be moved.
The offers are appreciated though so keep them coming!


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

ive got some toad poles in london. you can take a fair few as i have about 100 in a big tub in my garden and need to get rid of some as my new pond wont be finished for a few months


----------



## Nicwat (Apr 28, 2010)

So its a year later and after not managing to get hold of any frogspawn last year I thought I'd resurrect this thread and see if anyone had any going spare this year? I'm working in Southampton now so can pickup from further afield but as the sun is out and the blanket weed is growing I'd like to get hold of some so they can start eating it asap. 
Thanks,
Nic


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

It also sounds like the pond contains just male and female smooth newts, the males develop a crest for the breeding period.


----------

